# Tattoos



## Liamk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Just wondering if there are any decent tattoo parlors in Dubai. As far as I'm aware there is only one legally operating one which is both A) Expensive, and B) I have heard not very good. I am from the UK and we have the luxury of a wide variety of very talented artists, so if there are any decent ones over here I would love to hear about them. 

Cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

do a forum search, there's been information posted on this topic already 

Also search 'ronaldo tattooist' on facebook, he's got a good reputation and he's done tattoos for 4 people I know, all good.


----------



## Liamk (Jul 28, 2011)

thank you good sir


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Izzy is a lady. 

Tattoo'ing is actually frowned upon here. I am not sure if is against the law, but it isnt quite legal.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Tattoo'ing is actually frowned upon here. I am not sure if is against the law, but it isnt quite legal.


Imagine that...

Henna is a common practice, yet tattoo might be illegal or, at least, frown upon...

Un-freaking-believable the double-standard BS!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tattooing ones body is against islam. It is what it is...  

Just get them when you go home, where hopefully you know your tattoo artist on a first name basis and are not one of those people who gets a tat off the wall


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Tattooing ones body is against islam. It is what it is...


I've been in client meetings where the Muslim attendees have commented on how nasty they look and how tattooing (permanent modification of the skin and body - including ornamental scarification, plucking of eyebrows, and filing of teeth for beautification) is haram. The intent, I believe, was to display that certain individuals should not be included in the work environment because of their tattoos. 

On the other hand, I know an Emirati who lived in America, who is tattooed nearly head to toe. 

Take it for what it is, but be forewarned that tattooing and being tattooed is a taboo subject in the UAE. Henna, on the other hand, is a ephemeral form of body modification not deemed to be haram.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I am aware it isn't legal here so anyone who does do it is breaking the law. From a health perspective, I would say it's better to go somewhere that's registered and, hopefully, therefore, hygienic, etc. My concern would be about the needles. Interestingly, in Malaysia, which is considered to be a Muslim country, there are loads of tattoo parlors in KL. Admittedly, mainly in China Town, but they are there, nonetheless....


----------



## ludovic (Nov 3, 2011)

I know a IT guy who got fired because he did not tell his Local employer about his tatoo on his arm.
better to really hide your tatoo in abudhabi !!! Police can put you in jail or send you out of UAE.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ludovic said:


> I know a IT guy who got fired because he did not tell his Local employer about his tatoo on his arm.
> better to really hide your tatoo in abudhabi !!! Police can put you in jail or send you out of UAE.


I am going to call you out on this one.

I know a lot of Western oil rig workers based in AD who have tatoos on their arms, and apparently, they are no in jail and still working in AD. They are not hiding their tatoos either...


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea, I work in AD as well, plenty of tattooed folks at my company. We're semi-government, so there are loads of Emirati's around, it doesn't seem to be a problem. One of our managers even has two full sleeves and neck tattoos.

I suspect your case was an isolated incident.


----------

